# Spotlight - Shining Deer After Dark



## RJF

I don't hunt, so I don't have the regulation books. Is it legal to use my spotlight for shining deer? I believe I remember I can't do it during deer season, but how about the rest of the time?


----------



## The Mutt

Illegal to do in the entire month of November. The rest of the year you can shine up until 11:00pm however you may not have any weapons what so ever in your posession.


----------



## Pinefarm

I'm pretty certain that you can do it on your own property, even during November.


----------



## malainse

Bob is correct, from the hunting guide...

Exception: An artificial light may be used from November 1-30 on property you own or property owned by a member of your immediate family if you do not have in your possession or control a bow and arrow, firearm or other device capable of shooting a projectile.
.......................

But remember that a spotlight can shine a long ways....Say you have 10 acres and the deer is on the neighbors property...You get the picture...Do not need a neighbor or someone driving by to call the RAP line on ya....Boehr and his guys are busy enough...Better yet, wait til Monday........


----------



## RJF

No deer on my property. It's just a small lot. I did shine a skunk, one night. We were setting around a campfire, and thought it looked like a cat across the road. Went to the truck, turned on the spotlight, and watched him for quite a while.


----------



## boehr

Above is correct.


----------

